# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Քրիստիան Ասուհ (Christian Asuh)

## Ուլուանա

Այս նկարիչ–նկարազարդողի մասին ոչ մի տեղեկություն գտնել չկարողացա։ Նկարները մի տեսակ եթերային են, լուսավոր, քնքուշ ու գունեղ։  :Smile:  Գույների միջոցով հետաքրքիր տրամադրություն է հաղորդում։ 
Ավատարների թեմայում Ասուհի նկարներից պատրաստված ավատարներ էի դրել, բայց դե ավատարներով, բնականաբար, լիարժեք պատկերացում կազմել հնարավոր չի, մտածեցի՝ առանձին թեմայով էլ ներկայացնեմ նկարները։ Ինձ որ շատ դուր են եկել, հուսով եմ՝ էլի մարդիկ կգտնվեն, որոնց դուր կգան։  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (04.09.2010), Arpine (26.02.2012), Chuk (27.06.2010), E-la Via (09.04.2012), Hayazn (27.06.2010), Lusinamara (09.04.2012), Ruby Rue (23.07.2012), Yeghoyan (27.06.2010), Yellow Raven (27.06.2010), Ամպ (06.04.2012), Արևածագ (27.06.2010), Լեո (27.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.06.2010), Հայուհի (10.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Շինարար (27.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.04.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:22 ----------

----------

aragats (10.04.2012), Ariadna (04.09.2010), Arpine (26.02.2012), Chuk (27.06.2010), E-la Via (09.04.2012), Hayazn (27.06.2010), Lusinamara (09.04.2012), Norton (27.06.2010), Yeghoyan (27.06.2010), Yellow Raven (27.06.2010), Ամպ (06.04.2012), Արևածագ (27.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (27.06.2010), Լեո (27.06.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.06.2010), Հայուհի (10.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Շինարար (27.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.04.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

Հետքրքիր է  , նկարիչը պետք է որ լինի արևելքից չինացի կորեացի կամ որևե մեկը այտդ տարածաշրջանից ամենից կարևորը , որ նկատելի է արվեստագետի ձեռագիրը  գնահատականի առժանի գործեր են :

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նորից որոնումներ արեցի ու հազիվ մի տեղից պարզեցի, որ Քրիստիան Ասուհը *կորեացի նկարչուհի* է։  :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (27.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.04.2012)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շնորհակալութուն Ուլուանա թեմայի համար:  :Blush:  Շատ սիրուն են գույները,մեղմ, եթերային, մի տեսակ հեքիաթային,  չէի տեսել էս նկարչի աշխատանքները, լավն են:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նորից որոնումներ արեցի ու հազիվ մի տեղից պարզեցի, որ Քրիստիան Ասուհը *կորեացի նկարչուհի* է։


Ես հենց առաջին նկարից սկսեցի կասկածել, որ երևի չինացի կամ ճապոնացի է, փաստորեն մոտ էի գուշակել  :Jpit: 

Իսկ նկարները շատ լավն են  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նկարները շատ դուրս եկան, մի տեսակ թեթև ու բարի են թվում :Smile: 
Մի փոքր հաճելի մանկականություն կա նկարների մեջ :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Տեսնես ավատարս փոխելու ժամանակը չի՞ եկել :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Գույները շատ տրամադրող են: Նկարչությունից բան չեմ հասկանում ճիշտն ասած, բայց մի տեսակ սիրահարվեցի էս գործերին։ Ու նկարների կերպարնեը շատ հետաքրքրեցին. էնքան ներդաշնակություն ու պարզություն կա  :Love:

----------

Arpine (26.02.2012)

----------


## Arpine

Նրա գործերը շատ են դուրս գալիս :Love: 
Եվս մի քանիսը...

----------

aragats (10.04.2012), E-la Via (09.04.2012), Lusinamara (09.04.2012), Ամպ (06.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (09.04.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Հրա՜շք: Էս աշխարհում եմ ուզում ապրել: :Love:  Ծաղիկներ, աղջիկ ու տղա, գեղեցկություն:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մի քանիսն էլ ես դնեմ...

----------

aragats (10.04.2012), Arpine (09.04.2012), Lusinamara (09.04.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Էլի...

----------

aragats (10.04.2012), Arpine (09.04.2012), ԿԳԴ (09.04.2012)

----------

